# No mice yet, but...



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey y'all, I'm Fall. I don't have any mice and actually have never owned mice, but I plan to in the future. Way, WAY in the future to be perfectly honest. Right now, I have eight rats that are purely _my _pets, as well as two gerbils and two dogs that are _family _pets (though I'm the one that always feeds and waters the gerbils, haha). That's _twelve _animals in this house...

Though I am a great lover of animals and have a hard time saying no to an adorable face, I'm refraining from adding to the family at this point. I actually plan to wait until the gerbils pass on to get mice, so I can use the 40 gal aquarium they're in for the mice (unless I find something better to house them in). I plan to get 2 to 4 girls (four being the absolute max) and no breeding.

Well, I just wanted to say hey and introduce myself. ^_^ I joined so I could learn all I could about mice. I researched rats for several years before I actually got my first rats last September. I'm no stranger to waiting and learning all I can, haha. I hope to know as much as I knew about rats before I got them by the time I decide to get mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me.
Welcome from a small scale breeder


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! If I'm not mistaken, there are actually a couple of breeders down there in your neck of the woods, so if the waiting game isn't a problem, you should get in touch with a couple & see if there are any varieties that catch your eye!


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. ^_^

Frizzle, I was about to ask if anyone knew of breeders around here (Texas). I'd been searching the Internet for some but hadn't found any. If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd really appreciate it.  I'm in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, but I could travel a ways in order to get the right pet.

I don't mind waiting to get a good group of females from a good breeder. It was looking like I'd have to just get some from Petsmart or Petco... Of course, I fell in love with an adorable long haired girl at Petsmart the other day. She jumped right into my hand. <3 Sadly, at the moment I don't have any space for another animal enclosure. My rats are taking up an entire wall in a rather small room with their two Double Critter Nation cages. XD Otherwise, that girl and her four sisters would've come home with me that day.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I've pmed you some stuff to point you in the right direction, your mailbox is in the top right of the screen. (hey, it took me a while before I realized it was there, ha)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome and all the help, everyone! Sadly, there does not seem to be a "real" breeder around here, but I know of at least one feeder/pet breeder that has litters every once in a while and there are TONS of Petsmarts and Petcos. The other day, a male mouse at Petco walked into my hand. He was so sweet! Sadly, he's probably snake food now, but it gives me hope that I could find sweet mice anywhere, which is all I care about.

It'll be at least a year before I can get mice, though, it seems. I'll be moving and won't have to worry about living with any anti-rodent people anymore, lol. They've already tolerated all the rodents they can, haha. Eight rats and two gerbils is the limit! XD AT least I have plenty of time to prepare. Once I'm moved, I'll have a whole house to keep my rats and mice in (the gerbils aren't mine), so space won't be an issue. =D Money will be, though, lol. I may have to get into breeding mice to help pay the bills! (I'm joking, of course...)

Anyways, over the next year, you'll see me asking stupid questions to prepare for my eventual small colony of pet mice.


----------

